# Great Miami River Carp



## dsveta13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floated the GMR the 4th of July in a kayak. Caught several smaller fish, but this guy towed me and the yak around like an underwater motor.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

.doc file?


----------



## dsveta13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tried to use a jpeg file, but the file management system kept rejecting it due to the size????


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

dsveta13 said:


> Tried to use a jpeg file, but the file management system kept rejecting it due to the size????



Open JPEG in Microsoft Paint... Save it. It will automatically make the file smaller.


----------

